# Eclipse: Schnelles Öffnen von Dateien ähnlich der "Quick Outline" Funktion?



## DarthShader (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zur Eclipse Bedienung:

Ich habe hier ein Projekt, in dem schon recht viele Java Dateien sind. Nun möchte ich ab und zu einmal eine ganz bestimmte Datei öffnen, dessen Name ich im Kopf habe. Dazu klicke ich in den Package Explorer, navigiere mich in die tiefen der Packages um dann die Datei zu finden.

Schönes wäre es jedoch, wenn es eine ähnliche Funktion für den PackageExplorer gäbe, wie es für das Codefenster mit dem Tastenkürzel STRG+O gibt. Denn damit öffnet sich "Quick Outline" und ich kann sehr schnell zu einer Methode springen.

Gibt es sowas nicht für den Package Explorer, sodass ich irgendwas drücke und eine Art Suchfenster kommt, dann gebe ich die ersten Buchstaben der Java Datei ein und die Sicht filtert mir dann alle Dateien, sodass ich sie sehr schnell finde und öffnen kann?

Falls nicht, gibts ne andere Möglichkeit die mir das schnelle Öffnen von Dateien, deren Name ich kenne, ermöglicht?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

wenn du die Datei in einem Editor Fenster geöffnet hast kannst du via Strg + F6 über die Liste der geöffneten Dateien dorthin navigieren

Gruß Tom


----------



## Oliver Gierke (18. März 2008)

STRG + SHIFT + T: Open type

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## DarthShader (18. März 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

"Open type" ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe - danke!

Usability ist doch alles


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

hättest du geschrieben, dass du einen Java Typ suchst hätte ich auch gewusst was du meinst ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (18. März 2008)

Das glaube ich Dir 

Habe mich diesbezüglich etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt. Allerdings ist es ja das, was ich wollte, denn das Öffnen des Typs impliziert ja das Öffnen der entsprechenden Datei. Ich kann damit natürlich keine anderen Dateien im Package Explorer öffnen, aber das ist zu verschmerzen.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr froh, dass es diese Funktion gibt


----------

